# duck opener



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Had a great duck opener! new shotguns worked great


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Very nice indeed!!!


----------



## dinkie (Oct 1, 2012)

Great job!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

Great mixed bag and nice looking weapons . . . good job!


----------

